# Xeno has KIDDED PICS on page 2- 08/04/2012



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

```

```
I wish I would of posted this earlier but I could not figure out the picture format for this program lol.
Anyway my Nigerian Dwarf Doe Xenodusa is due tomorrow. Below is a pic of her from today. Her udder has really filled in since yesterday and I am a little rusty on the Ligaments. So... What do you think?? Kids tomorrow??? Ugh I am so tired of waiting I feel like the people on the video of the does code of honor!! :hair:

Anyway she is bred Hey There Baloo a nigerian dwarf buck with blue eyes. I am really really wishing she will give us :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: 

But I think I maybe too hopeful, lol!

I will keep the thread updated 
Thanks,


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Xeno is due tomorrow 08/03/2012*

Oh this will be her 5th freshening too.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Xeno is due tomorrow 08/03/2012*

Well, that's a nice looking udder...I'm sure the rest of her looks good too! Good luck!
Is there any hollow looking areas around the hips? from dropping?


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Xeno is due tomorrow 08/03/2012*

Thank you Milk and Honey. Yes she has what looks like two dimples on each side of her hips.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Xeno is due tomorrow 08/03/2012*

Happy Kidding .......she is looking great.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Xeno is due tomorrow 08/03/2012*

Anything yet? Always like to see new kiddos!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Xeno is due tomorrow 08/03/2012*

ray:


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Xeno is due tomorrow 08/03/2012*

No kids yet  Hoping tomorrow will be the day.. I went and checked on her and she has white mucus starting to show. Udder is filling.. Sooo.. I am hoping she will go soon.

Here are some pics from today.


















The sire to the new kids


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Xeno is due tomorrow 08/03/2012*

:hug:


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Xeno is due tomorrow 08/03/2012*

Still no babies at 6 AM.. Getting ready to go re check on her again.. UGH...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Xeno is due tomorrow 08/03/2012*

White discharge means babies soon! =D


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Xeno is due tomorrow 08/03/2012*

Gotta love when they hang on! :GAAH:


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Xeno is due tomorrow 08/03/2012*

LOL! I know :wink: Hope she kids soon!
The buck looks good!


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Xeno is due tomorrow 08/03/2012*

OH its not so fun LOL  Leave it to her though to keep me waiting and really driving me up the wall,LOL. She knows I want to see those kids I tell her that every day since she got bred by the buck above. LOL. So yup leave it to her to just inch them out slowly.


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Xeno is due tomorrow 08/03/2012*

I do belive she is laboring right now! Her contractions are 3-4 mins apart and she has white clear goop coming out. She is currently laying down flat on her side. How long does this last until you start seeing actice pushing?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Xeno is in Labor Now 08/04/2012*

Any time now. I prayed for a quick and safe delivery!


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Xeno is in Labor Now 08/04/2012*

Xeno kidded around 5:50 PM today. She kidded 1 BIG buckling! She did AWESOME with delivering him and he has BLUE eyes and Maybe Polled too. He will be for sale after he is weaned.
Thanks for the support on the thread


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Xeno is in Labor Now 08/04/2012*


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Xeno is in Labor Now 08/04/2012*


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Xeno is in Labor Now 08/04/2012*

He is adorable!! A huge congratulations on the safe kidding of your :kidblue:


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

awwwww .... how cute is that!
:birthday: lil one.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations :stars: 
He looks like his mama! Adorable


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks you guys he is a darling for sure!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

:leap: :leap: :leap: Congrats on the safe delivery!!


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you!!!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Awww! Thats too cute! Congrats!!!! :stars:


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats on the handsome boy :stars: :thumbup:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Aww! He's adorable! So glad the kidding went well! Congrats!


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

He's so big! Congrats on the bouncing baby boy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats...way to cute....


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awwww!!! He's adorable  Congrats!


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks so much !! And we took him to the vet for an exam/ disbudding and he weighed in at 10.5 lbs at 1.5 week old!! So hes a hefty boy!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I do find that my kids will double their birth weight during that first week....and being a single, he has mama all to himself! I had a little pygmy/nd buckling born here that was a chunky little guy when he went home with Cathy(dobe627) I love seeing healthy looking kids and your baby boy will grow fast!


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks to all who commented  
This buckling is Sold and is leaving the first weekend in October to go to WV to be a herd sire!


----------

